# Retired Uber Car Photo Gallery ?????



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone snagged a photo of their Uber car before junkyard, or one that was outdated for driving on playform lol! Just a fun thread, but I would love to see pics

Can I see yours @TheKingofAnts at 11k+ ?


----------



## TSLA-UBER (Oct 7, 2019)

I drove the i3 on Uber for a year before they decided that it didn't qualify (Uber decided that the rear doors were not independently operating), so now driving the Model 3.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TSLA-UBER said:


> I drove the i3 on Uber for a year before they decided that it didn't qualify (Uber decided that the rear doors were not independently operating), so now driving the Model 3.
> 
> View attachment 365812


Nice rides


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Team blue.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

Retired after a suburban backed into it at a stoplight.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 365887


I think it's safe to say that it's fully depreciated.


----------



## TSLA-UBER (Oct 7, 2019)

theinca said:


> Retired after a suburban backed into it at a stoplight.
> View attachment 366004


A bit sad  Poor LEAF!!!


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

TSLA-UBER said:


> A bit sad  Poor LEAF!!!


I was said until the insurance paid off the note and I got a little over 1k from the insurance and I found another leaf a year newer with all the options for 9k. My payments will be lower and it has newer battery pack and more range.


----------

